# Mexico Earthquake & Rescued GR



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

We hope that none of our dogs face it. But this cutie was rescued today ))
It must be horrible for the dogs to witness an earthquake since they tend to hide in awkward places when extreme noises happen.
I cannot imagine the stray dogs. 
I hope this golden's parents are still alive((((

Crowds cheer as dog is pulled out of Mexico earthquake rubble | Metro News


----------



## mschmit104 (Sep 21, 2017)

*adopt golden retriever or purchase pup*

I assume that the golden retriever rescued in the Mexico earthquake has been spoken for, but I live on hope.
If that dog is available for adoption, I can be reached at 631-689-9252 (Long Island, NY). Our golden recently passed and we are looking for another.

Margaret Schmit


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Saw this video earlier, amazing, pretty dog.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dear Margaret, 

Sorry for your loss(((
I only know the dog was taken by the rescue. I have a friend living in Mexico ( has 3 goldens). She is an active volunteer. I will try to have some information.

Hope you will unite with a new golden very soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mschmit104 said:


> I assume that the golden retriever rescued in the Mexico earthquake has been spoken for, but I live on hope.
> If that dog is available for adoption, I can be reached at 631-689-9252 (Long Island, NY). Our golden recently passed and we are looking for another.
> 
> Margaret Schmit


Hi Margaret, 

Very sorry for your loss.

There is a GR Rescue in your area-Long Island GRR

Here is a link to their website-

Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue

Check Petfinder.com for your area, it will list Goldens in Shelters and with Rescue Groups. Also check Craigslist, you may find someone needing to rehome a Golden. 

Good luck in your search.

ETA: I found this girl on Petfinder.com, she's a year old, from Turkey. 
Currently with LIGRR.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/39231113

She's adorable.......


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dear Margaret,we could only have some news today. There were three GRs rescued. One united with the family, second one is claimed by a relative although the rescue does not want to place the golden girl neither with the current family in hospital or their relatives because they had every means to secure their GR. And the third one is not claimed yet. They are most probably will home her to an american family who have residency both in US & Mexico. They have two other GRs.


----------

